# Gascan & EDP



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello
I need to submit my meter readings to both Gascan and EDP and wonder if anybody has any idea how I go about doing this. Unfortunately I do not speak Portuguese or read Portugese and although I have registered online am finding this difficfult. I have tried to ring the numbers on the invoices but cannot understand what they are saying. Please can anyone help?
Thanks.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Humpty said:


> Hello
> I need to submit my meter readings to both Gascan and EDP and wonder if anybody has any idea how I go about doing this. Unfortunately I do not speak Portuguese or read Portugese and although I have registered online am finding this difficfult. I have tried to ring the numbers on the invoices but cannot understand what they are saying. Please can anyone help?
> Thanks.


Hello

We have always called EDP to give our meter reading all we do is ask to speak to someone who speaks English and they soon find an English speaker. Sorry can't help on the other company.

Krystyna


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Janine do you have a number that I could possibly use please.

Many thanks.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Humpty said:


> Hello
> I need to submit my meter readings to both Gascan and EDP and wonder if anybody has any idea how I go about doing this. Unfortunately I do not speak Portuguese or read Portugese and although I have registered online am finding this difficfult. I have tried to ring the numbers on the invoices but cannot understand what they are saying. Please can anyone help?
> Thanks.


No Speak Portugese, try their website and select the top left "EN" symbol to have it in English then you can get

Contact

With the toll free number of customer service you call and them ask for someone who speaks English OR just fill in the little form in English with your query. If you do not give them a reading within a certain period they will cut off your electricity. I, however, have previously popped into an electrician supplers shop and explained the situation with a copy of my bill and they kindly did the call using my mobile for me.


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you so much to all who responded. I eventually managed to register online with EDP and translated to English and submitted my reading that way.
With Gascan I found a website address and emailed them direct - they were extremely helpful and took my reading from my email.
Regards.


----------

